# حفظ الطاقة الشمسية في الزنك وإطلاقها بشكل كهرباء



## بنت فلسطين (13 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

علماء أوروبيون يتحدثون عن مصدر جديد للطاقة النظيفة "للهواتف الجوالة" .
استخدم علماء أوروبيون مرآة مقعرة قطرها 8,5 متر لتركيز ضوء الشمس على بوتقة غليان تستخدم حرارة الشمس لتحويل اوكسيد الزنك (الخارصين) إلى زنك نقي. 
ويخزن الزنك النقي طاقة الشمس بمثابة طاقة كأمنة ثم يحررها بطريقتين مختلفتين كتيار كهربائي. 
وذكر كريستيان فيكرت من معهد بول ـ شيرر السويسري، وهو المنسق الأوروبي للمشروع في ذات الوقت، أن المرآة المقعرة سخنت اوكسيد الزنك في البوتقة إلى درجة 1200 مئوية. وهذا يعني أن العلماء استخدموا الشمس كمصدر حراري في التفاعل واستخدموا قضبان الزنك الناتجة عن التفاعل في حفظ الطاقة الشمسية. 
مفاعل شمسي 
* وبمعنى آخر، فقد تم اختزال اوكسيد الزنك بالحرارة لأول مرة لانتاج "وقود معدني" يمكن استخدامه لاحقا لانتاج التيار الكهربائي بطريقتين، تتم في الطريقة الأولى معاملة الزنك النقي (الوقود المعدني) مع الماء بهدف شطر جزيئة الماء وبالتالي الحصول على الهيدروجين. وهي تقنية الحصول على الطاقة من خلايا الوقود كما هو معروف. ويجري في الطريقة الثانية عكس التفاعل لاعادة انتاج اوكسيد الزنك إلى جانب الحرارة الكأمنة بشكل تيار كهربائي. 

ونجح العلماء حتى الآن في تشغيل نموذج مصغر من "المفاعل الشمسي" في معهد بول ـ شيرر (مدينة فيلينغن/سويسرا) انتج الكهرباء بنسبة 20% من الطاقة المقدرة له. وينتظر أن يطور الجهاز بما يؤهله لانتاج الكهرباء بنسبة 60% من الطاقة المقدرة له. وأطلق العلماء على العملية اسم Solzink الذي يجمع اسمي الطاقة الشمسية والزنك. وقد بدأ العمل في المشروع عام 2001 بعد أن خصص الاتحاد الأوروبي مبلغا قدره 3 ملايين يورو لتمويله، ويشارك فيه علماء من ألمانيا وسويسرا والسويد وفرنسا ....

من ناحيته، أطلق البروفيسور الدو شتاينفيلد من جامعة زيورخ، على قضبان الزنك الحافظة للطاقة اسم "الوقود الشمسي". وقال شتاينفيلد، الذي يترأس قسم الطاقة الشمسية في معهد بول ـ شيرر أيضا، أن التقنية الجديدة أفضل من تقنية ألواح الخلايا الضوئية من ناحية انتاج الطاقة ومن ناحية الاستغلال الأمثل لضوء الشمس. وقدر شتاينفيلد أن حجم الطاقة المنتجة باستخدام الخلايا الضوئية ( الطاقة الشمسية ) لا يشكل سوى 0.01% من الطاقة المستهلكة على المستوى العالمي. 

ويعد العلماء العدة هذه المرة لاعادة التجربة على نموذج كبير من "الفرن الشمسي" سيجري بناؤه في الصحراء في فلسطين المحتلة بغية الاستفادة من شمس الصيف هناك. ويأمل العلماء الأوروبيون، من خلال تحسين هذه التقنية، في رفع انتاج الفرن الشمسي إلى 300 كيلوواط والتوصل إلى انتاج الكهرباء بنسبة 30% من الطاقة المقدرة له. وذكر كريستيان فيكرت أن الخطوة الثالثة ستكون في ايطاليا من أجل بناء فرن شمسي عالي التقنية ينتج الكهرباء بمعدل 5 ميغاواط. وستركز التقنية على تقليل الطاقة التي تذهب هدرا اثناء التفاعل والتي تقدر بنحو 40% من مجموع الطاقة. 
كما يعكف العلماء على تطوير تقنية أخرى للاستفادة أو التخلص من غاز أول اوكسيد الكربون وهو الناتج العرضي عن التفاعل. 

وعن مجالات الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة الزنك، قال فيكرت ان شركات انتاج الأجهزة السمعية للذين يعانون من الصمم تخطط لاستخدامه كوقود في بطاريات منمة (صغيرة جدا). وينتظر أن تدخل التقنية عالم الكومبيوتر والهاتف النقال حال الانتهاء من تطويرها. 
ويقدر العلماء أن يكون استغلال الطاقة الشمسية هنا أكفأ وأرخص من طريقة الخلايا الكهرضوئية وخلايا الوقود.

مع التحية .........
ارجو من الله ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم ........


----------



## osaamaa (13 يوليو 2005)

شكرا لكي اختي بنت فلسطين على موضيعك القيمة


----------



## المهندسة الحلوه (13 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.......
اٍن شاء الله أن ينفذ هذا المشروع الممتاز في الدول كافة و أن لا تحتكره دول دون الأخرى ، و حبذا لو يجرب في دول الخليج حيث الحرارة العالية و الحمد لله متوفرة ............ و نعاني من الفائض الذي أنوي تأسيس شركة لتوزيعة للخارج.
الله الموفق .......و شكرا للمهندسة المطلعة دائما....بنت الحبيبة (فلسطين)


----------



## بنت فلسطين (16 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

مشكور الاخ اسامة واحلى مهندسة  على المرور الكريم على الموضوع .
بالنسبة لاقتراح احلى مهندسة ان شاء الله يتحقق ونحنا الجيل الجديد من المهندسين الكيميائين نعمل على انجازه  

مع التحية ...........


----------



## المهندسة الحلوه (17 يوليو 2005)

*ملابس اٍلكترونية لضبط حرارة الجسم !!!!!!!!!*

الأقمشة الاٍلكترونية مصطلح يدل على ذلك النوع من القماش الذي يحتوي على و صلات كهربائية تستخدم لنقل المعلومات من خلال قطعة من الملابس ، و تستطيع الآن شراء سترة تحتوي على مشغل أقراص ليزرية ، أما ما يطمح العلماء للوصول اٍليه فهو (الملابس الاٍلكترونية) و هي الملابس التي تستطيع رفع درجة حرارة جسم لابسها أو تخفيضها ، و مراقبة النشاطات و المعدلات الحيوية لجسم الاٍنسان ، و تغيير لونها بناء على الطلب.

و يحتوي متحف (كوبر هيويت) الوطني على ما يطلق عليه "اليكتريت بليد" و هي عباره عن قطعة من القماش المعلق على الحائط و التي تستطيع تغيير لونها.

هذه القماشة مزودة من الخلف بشاشة تحكم تستطيع برمجة الخيوط الموصلة للكهرباء المنسوجة داخل القماش و بناء عليه تقوم هذه الخيوط بتسخين و تبريد الوان القماش المصنوعة من مواد كيميائية تستجيب للحرارة و بالتالي يتغير لونها بناء على درجة الحرارة التي تتعرض لها. و يقول العلماء ان هذا النوع من الملابس يمكن استخدامة في الأغراض العسكرية ليتلون حسب لون المنطقة.

و يعتقد كثير من العلماء ان الهندسة النانوميترية قد تساعد على دفع مثل هذه المخترعات بشكل هائل و ذلك من خلال استخدام موصلات متناهية في الصغر مما يساعد على سهولة نسجها داخل القماش و بالتالي الوصول الى الحلم الذي يشغل العديد من العلماء الآن على تحقيقة و هو " اللباس الذكي ".


----------



## كمال_حامد (13 أغسطس 2006)

مواضيع الطاقة الشمسية والمتجددة دائما مثيرة وجميلة لقد اعجبني (طاقة الزنك) ونتمني ان تعم الفائدة واسال اذا كان الاتحاد الاوروبي يخصص مبلغ 3 ملاين يورو لهذا المشروع من يدعم مثل هذه المشاريع في بلادنا الغنية بالطاقة الشمسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى محمد الخير (7 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع مشوق ولكن مشكلة انتاج أول اكسيد الكربون ليست بالهينة علي ما أعتقد فهو غاز سام واذا كان بكميات كبيرة فربما يسبب اختناق لعمال المحطة ذات الحجم الكبير ومشاكل بئية لابأس بها


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك عالمعلومات الحلوة


----------

